# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( تـــركـــيآ x الــبــرتــغــآل // نــقــطــة الإنــطــلاق !! ) ●●

## العالي عالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



نعود مجدداً لأجواء أمم أوروبا 2008 وبنسختها الــ 13 ففي إفتتاح مباريات المجموعة الأولى .. يلتقي كلاً من منتخبا تركيا والبرتغال في بداية مشوارهما في البطولة وفي لقاء قوي يسعى كلاً منهما لحصد النقاط الثلاث .. فالمنتخب الذي سيبدأ مشواره بفوز ثمين سيمكنه من تحقيق نتائج مبهرة في هذه المجموعة وبالتالي سترتفع معنويات اللاعبين .. فالحذر مطلوب كون مباريات الإفتتاح تحتاج لتركيز تام وتعاون مثمر من جميع اللاعبين ..

 مــقـدمــة 

  X 



سيدخل أبناء الأتراك هذه المباراة بقوة وبعزيمة وتعتبر هذه المشاركة الثالثة لهم في البطولة وذلك بعد غياب دام 8 سنوات .. ويعد تأهل المنتخب للدور الربع نهائي في البطولة التي إستضافتها هولندا وبلجيكا عام 2000 أفضل إنجاز للمنتخب .. وهناك لاعبون مميزون يستطيعون عمل فارق في المباريات ولا أحد ينسى الإنجاز التاريخي ألا وهو حصول المنتخب على المركز الثالث في كأس العالم عام 2002 .. فاللاعبون إستعدوا بشكل مكثف لهذه البطولة وخاضوا العديد من المباريات الدولية كان آخرها أمام المنتخب الفنلندي وحققوا الفوز بهدفين دون رد ولكنهم سيواجهون إختباراً صعباً كونهم سيقابلون وصيف البطولة الماضية .. فهل سيحقق الأتراك فوزهم الأول أمام برازيل أوروبا أم ستنقلب الأمور رأساً على عقب ويكون الفوز في النهاية لكتيبة سكولاري ..



منتخب برازيل أوروبا والأبطال الغير متوجون باللقب الأوروبي لعام 2004 والذي حل فيه المنتخب وصيفاً أمام الإغريق اليوناني والذي كان الحصان الأسود في تلك البطولة .. فاللاعبون يتذكرون هذا النهائي جيداً وهم يريدون التعويض والهدف الرئيسي هو التأهل للمباراة النهائية للمرة الثانية على التوالي والفوز باللقب الأوروبي الكبير .. وأقام المنتخب معكسراً إعدادياً وعلى عكس المنتخب التركي إكتفى الجهاز الفني للمنتخب باللعب مباراة ودية واحدة وكانت أمام جورجيا وإستطاع اللاعبون تحقيق الفوز بهدفين دون رد وبنفس نتيجة مباراة خصمهم والذي لن يكون خصماً سهلاً على الإطلاق .. ويملك المنتخب في صفوفه نخبة من اللاعبين المميزين في أوروبا لكن ينبغي عليهم الحذر كون بدايتهم لم تكن موفقة في النسخة الماضية حينما خسروا مباراة الإفتتاخ أمام اليونان حاملة اللقب .. فهل ستكون بداية كتيبة سكولاري موفقة في هذه البطولة وبالتالي تحرج الأتراك أم أننا سنشهد مفاجآت غير متوقعة من كتيبة تريم ..


 ملعب  الـمـبـاراة 



ستقام المباراة على أستاد جنيف وتم إفتتاحه في عام 2003 .. ويتسع الأستاد لحوالي أكثر من 30 ألف متفرج وأًستخدم الأستاد في السنة الماضية لإقامة بطولة الهاينكن لرياضة الرغبي ..

 الاوراق الرابحة 

تــركــيـا ~




يملك المنتخب التركي مجموعة من اللاعبين البارزين لعل أبرزهم هو مهاجم فياريال الأسباني نهاد قهوجي 28 عاماً .. والذي سجل مع منتخب بلاده 15 هدفاً في 51 مباراة ويبرز كذلك لاعب خط وسط نيوكاسل السابق إيمري بيلوزوغلو 27 عاماً الذي مثل المنتخب في 56 مباراة وسجل 4 أهداف .. ومن اللاعبين البارزين كذلك مهاجم ميدلزبره تونكاي 26 عاماً والذي كان سيغيب عن البطولة نتيجة للإصابة ولكنه إستعاد عافيته وسيكون جاهزاً للعب مباراة الإفتتاح .. ولعب للمنتخب 54 مباراة سجل خلالها 16 هدفاً ..


الــبــرتــغــال ~



يبرز من جانب المنتخب البرتغالي لاعبون يلعبون لأعرق الأندية الأوروبية فيتقدمهم نجم مانشستر يونايتد كريستيانو رونالدو 23 عاماً والذي قدم موسماً رائعاً متوجاً بلقب هداف دوري أبطال أوروبا بثمانية أهداف .. فستسلط عليه الأضواء كونه مطلب أساسي لعدة أندية أبرزها النادي الملكي ريال مدريد ولعب للمنتخب 55 مباراة سجل خلالها 20 هدفاً واللاعب الآخر هو النجم القادم وبقوة وهو جواو موتينهو 21 عاماً .. والذي سيكون كذلك محط أنظار السماسرة لكي يعرضوا عليه مجموعة من العروض المغرية وكانت مباراته الأولى مع المنتخب في عام 2005 أمام منتخب مصر وكان في الثامنة عشرة من عمره وإنتهت تلك المباراة بفوز البرتغال بهدفين دون رد .. ولعب موتينهو للمنتخب 13 مباراة سجل خلالها هدفاً واحداً وكان ذلك أمام جورجيا في المباراة الودية إستعداداً لهذه البطولة .. وأخيراً وليس آخراً مع صخرة الدفاع ريكاردو كارفالهو 30 عاماً والذي يعتبر من المدافعين البارزين كونه قاد فريقه تشيلسي للوصول للمباراة النهائية من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا ولكنه خسر اللقاء أمام المان يونايتد ويلعب كارفالهو للمنتخب منذ عام 2003 فلعب 43 مباراة وسجل 4 أهداف ..



 مــدربــي الـمـنـتـخـبـيـن 




يأمل المدربان بأن تكون بدايتهما موفقة في هذه البطولة فالمدرب الوطني أو الإمبراطور وهو لقب مدرب المنتخب التركي فاتح تريم 54 عاماً والذي يدرب منتخب بلاده منذ عام 2005 .. يريد أن يحقق إنجازاً آخر لمنتخب بلاده ألا وهو الفوز بلقب كأس أوروبا فأبناء بلاده يعتمدون عليه كثيراً كونه حقق لقبين أوروبيين مع غلطة سراي .. وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لمدرب منتخب البرتغال البرازيلي لويس فيليبي سكولاري 59 عاماً والملقب بالسرجنتاو فهو الآخر يريد أن يحقق مايصبوا إليه فاتح تريم ألا وهو إسعاد الجمهورالبرتغالي بإحراز اللقب الأوروبي لأول مرة في تاريخ المنتخب .. وكاد قاب قوسين أو أدنى من إحرازه ولكنه لم يستطع وذهب اللقب في نهاية الأمر لكتيبة المدرب الألماني أوتو ريهاغل في البطولة الماضية التي إستضافتها البرتغال ..


 تشكيلة الـمـنـتـخـبـيـن 




 لــقـاءات الـمـنـتـخـبـيـن 

إلتقى المنتخبان 4 مرات فكان اللقاء الأول في عام 1965 وتحديداً في تصفيات الكأس العالم المؤهلة لمونديال 1966 في إنكلترا .. فلعب المنتخبان ذهاباً وإياباً وإنتهى اللقائين لمصلحة المنتخب البرتغالي بخمسة أهداف لهدف في مباراة الذهاب وبهدف دون رد في مباراة الإياب وكان اللقاء الثالث في كأس أمم أوروبا عام 1996 .. والتي شهدت المشاركة الأولى للأتراك وإنتهى اللقاء كذلك لمصلحة المنتخب البرتغالي بهدف دون رد وآخر لقاء جمع بينهما كان أيضاً في بطولة أمم أوروبا عام 2000 فواصلت الكرة البرتغالية تفوقها محققة الفوز الرابع بهدفين دون رد وبذلك يتفوق المنتخب البرتغالي على المنتخب التركي بأربعة إنتصارات .. فهل سنرى أول إنتصار للأتراك وبالتالي إيقاف سلسلة الهزائم من قبل المنتخب البرتغالي أم أن كتيبة برازيل أوروبا ستواصل تفوقها في المواجهات المباشرة وتجبر الأتراك على الإستسلام ..




في النهاية نتمنى أن التقديم نال على إعجابكم وعلى رضاكم .. وبالتوفيق للمنتخبين ومشاهدة ممتعة

----------

